# Custom Strings Cables and Tuning + shipping 125.00



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

just like it says 125.00 for everything 2 week turn arround


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*couple samples*

heres a lx and a septer II


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

just a couple


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

here is a few more


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*bows*

more


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

how much for just the set of strings shipped?


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Do you have the new Limbdriver's in stock ? Do they come in camo ? Thanks !!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

75.00 for a set shipped any combo we have all the colors

yes we have limb drivers and yes they come in camo or colors


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*more*

samples


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*K&k*

Heres pic or 2


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*pure*

i like this one alot


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*another*

sample


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BlueElite (Aug 15, 2010)

What kind of tuning do I get for that price?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

cams, rest and walk back tuning.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*More*

Sample sample sample


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*more samples*

heres a pulse and a switchback


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*more*

hunter fliptone


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt for one of the good guys on AT .... this guy has top notch service guys *dont* be afraid to work with him


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Chad


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------

